# Enterprise-E Bussard Effect circuit for ERTL 1/1400 scale model



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey all!

We have a video demo here of the bussard effect circuit we are working on for the AMT/ERTL 1/1400 Enterprise-E. The result more closely resembles the continuous pulsating seen in Star Trek First Contact rather than the complex lava-like effects seen on the CG model in later films. 

http://s16.photobucket.com/albums/b...WIP/?action=view&current=Ent-EBussarddemo.flv

Just wanted some input,

Have a great one all!

TM

:wave:


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

That looks great! I like the effect you've captured, might just want to diffuse the clear pieces to soften the light elements inside. - Larva


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for your input Larva, I'll definitely diffuse the clear parts with some frosted glass finish.


----------



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

Hey thats really cool!

That item is definatly on my wish list.

I understand that Probert originally had the same sort of effect in mind for the 1701D, only to find the builders opted out at the 11th hour - I'd be tempted to stick that in the much more readly available 1701D kit.

Mike


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

That's a really good effect. However, might need to be slowed down to about half that speed to match what's seen in the film.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Not bad, that's similar to the one in my 40" E-E.

http://sovereignreplicas.com/e_ram.MPG


----------



## bccanfield (Nov 17, 2002)

Looks great. Where did you place the circuit board in the model and how can I get one?


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks guys! I appreciate the input.

Yea, we are currently working on making the effect a bit slower.

The circuit will either be placed in the saucer somewhere or in the secondary hull. We are working to make this circuit available on our site hopefully in the near future.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

How many lights are in there? I remember a cutaway of the E showing three "lights" inside. Looks like you have that but I was just curious. Good news that you're working to slow it down, that will give it the 'weight" it needs. Great job so far! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks Prince, 

Yea, when we began working on the circuit, I had to locate that cutaway of the nacelle. We used it to help us figure out how the effect might work. 

Here's the cutaway pic 
http://techspecs.acalltoduty.com/images/sov/cut-nacelle.jpg

Here's our basic LED setup
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/Ent-E WIP/P1030205.jpg

Turned out pretty well so far, but yea we have to get this a little slower. 
http://s16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/Ent-E WIP/?action=view&current=P1030201.flv


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

I really like the effect Trek. I can't wait to give her a shake down cruise


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Some velum,frosted paper cut to size and inserted in the necelle should do it.You can find velum at an art supply store.alexander


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

falcondesigns said:


> Some velum,frosted paper cut to size and inserted in the necelle should do it.You can find velum at an art supply store.


Oooo! Especially if you could find a marble-ized version of red! That would be sweet!


----------



## brunofede22 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi,i'm from argentina and i'm new here
i'm want to build an enterprise e but i would like to light,specialy ,the deflector and the blue nacelles
my problem is that i do not know wich models allow me to do it and wich models don't
i believe the first contact and the insurrection models of amt do not allow that(what i mean is that the blue part of the nacelle ins't translucid)
is there anyone besides the bandai kit wich allows me to light it?? i'm specially interested in a 1/1400 model
do you have any advices in how do i find out??


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

brunofede22 said:


> Hi,i'm from argentina and i'm new here
> i'm want to build an enterprise e but i would like to light,specialy ,the deflector and the blue nacelles
> my problem is that i do not know wich models allow me to do it and wich models don't
> i believe the first contact and the insurrection models of amt do not allow that(what i mean is that the blue part of the nacelle ins't translucid)
> is there anyone besides the bandai kit wich allows me to light it?? i'm specially interested in a 1/1400 model do you have any advices in how do i find out??


Hello & welcome to the forums!!!

The First Contact & Insurrection kits are one in the same. I have the original First Contact kit as well as one of the new repops of the E-E. The kit does allow for lighting, but you do have to do some modifications as well as be a bit creative. The windows have to be drilled out if you want to light the hulls. The nacelles' warp coils are clear for lighting, but you'll have to cut off the area of the nacelles just under the clear part so help make room from the equipment. The struts are two piece so you can cut some channels for the wires. I just checked my kit upstairs & the deflector is also cast in clear, so you shouldn't have any problems there.

With a little extra work, lighting it shouldn't be a problem. Good luck & be sure to post pictures of your progress! :thumbsup:


----------



## brunofede22 (Aug 28, 2010)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Hello & welcome to the forums!!!
> 
> The First Contact & Insurrection kits are one in the same. I have the original First Contact kit as well as one of the new repops of the E-E. The kit does allow for lighting, but you do have to do some modifications as well as be a bit creative. The windows have to be drilled out if you want to light the hulls. The nacelles' warp coils are clear for lighting, but you'll have to cut off the area of the nacelles just under the clear part so help make room from the equipment. The struts are two piece so you can cut some channels for the wires. I just checked my kit upstairs & the deflector is also cast in clear, so you shouldn't have any problems there.
> 
> With a little extra work, lighting it shouldn't be a problem. Good luck & be sure to post pictures of your progress! :thumbsup:


so i f i buy any of those,the first contact model or the insurrection one, the nacelles are clear and i won't have to buy any other parts(besides lights,etc) to light it or made any other modifications but drilling
right?

thanks a lot


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

brunofede22 said:


> so i f i buy any of those,the first contact model or the insurrection one, the nacelles are clear and i won't have to buy any other parts(besides lights,etc) to light it or made any other modifications but drilling
> right?


The nacelles, bussards & deflector are clear. A pin vice to drill out the windows would be best. The nacelles will need more than drilling. You'll need some kind of cutting tool (like a Dremel) to cut out a length of the nacelle that's the size of the area to be lit. You'll possibly also have to cut out the area where the saucer connects to the neck so the wires will have a passageway, but other than that I don't see any other modifications to the kit itself that will be needed.


----------



## brunofede22 (Aug 28, 2010)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> The nacelles, bussards & deflector are clear. A pin vice to drill out the windows would be best. The nacelles will need more than drilling. You'll need some kind of cutting tool (like a Dremel) to cut out a length of the nacelle that's the size of the area to be lit. You'll possibly also have to cut out the area where the saucer connects to the neck so the wires will have a passageway, but other than that I don't see any other modifications to the kit itself that will be needed.


ok,thanks a lot you are saving me
perhaps it's my inglish that's a litlle rust but,why will i need to cut out a length of the nacelle?i mean i'll have to drill a conduit for the cable to pass trough and a little room to make the led fit,is that what you mean?

again thaks a lot and sorry that i dindn't understand


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

brunofede22 said:


> ok,thanks a lot you are saving me
> perhaps it's my inglish that's a litlle rust but,why will i need to cut out a length of the nacelle?i mean i'll have to drill a conduit for the cable to pass trough and a little room to make the led fit,is that what you mean?
> 
> again thaks a lot and sorry that i dindn't understand


It's quite alright. I don't mind helping you out or trying to bridge the language barrier. And don't worry, your english isn't that rusty. 

You will need to cut out a length from the top center of the nacelles that is directly under the clear part. Look at the top half of this "before & after" picture.
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/USS THyLa/NacelleMods1.jpg
These are Enterprise-E nacelles I'm modifying for another build. See how on the very top the nacelle is solid & right below that you can see an area that's cut out? That area is below the clear part. It will need to be removed so the lights will be able to shine through the clear part. A hole will also need to be drilled for wires to be able to pass through near the bottom of the nacelle & you'll need to cut a trench in the interior of the struts for the wires to be able to pass into the secondary hull, too. I hope this helps you out!


----------



## talondigital (Apr 4, 2007)

Also helpful for lighting, I made a Photoetch set for the deflector, shuttlebays and warp grilles and a couple other bits.

http://www.acreationmodels.com/decals.asp#EEPE


----------



## brunofede22 (Aug 28, 2010)

oohhh,i can see that perfectly,but if i cut out that much,won't the nacelle be too thin and the clear part won't fit?
if that's correct i might just drill a few holes for the wires,set the lights between the clear part and the solid part and that would be it, am i correct?

look what this guy did
http://ipmschile.multiforos.es/viewtopic.php?t=3052
the blue part of the nacelle comes white in this model and it has to be paint it in blue,in the first contact and insurrection comes clear so if i put lights under it,it shines,that's right?


----------



## brunofede22 (Aug 28, 2010)

talondigital said:


> Also helpful for lighting, I made a Photoetch set for the deflector, shuttlebays and warp grilles and a couple other bits.
> 
> http://www.acreationmodels.com/decals.asp#EEPE


oohh,this are clear parts wich allow me to light the nacellles and other parts?


----------



## talondigital (Apr 4, 2007)

brunofede22 said:


> oohh,this are clear parts wich allow me to light the nacellles and other parts?


They are photoetched brass, meant to be applied over the kit clear parts to help block light and include some extra fine detail. It also has nacelle trench covers to cover the ugly seam inside the front of the nacelles.


----------



## brunofede22 (Aug 28, 2010)

talondigital said:


> They are photoetched brass, meant to be applied over the kit clear parts to help block light and include some extra fine detail. It also has nacelle trench covers to cover the ugly seam inside the front of the nacelles.


ok,i might buy them,does anyone know where i can find the blueprints of the enterprise e 1/1400 model??

thanks a lot


----------



## brunofede22 (Aug 28, 2010)

thanks to everyone,i found the answer i needed
i'll be posting my progress


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Glad you found out what you needed. When you get the kit, all of the areas you need to cut will be easier to understand. I look forward to seeing your pictures.


----------

